# Austria 18-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Austria Wien v Linzer ASK

18/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.75 3.20 4.60 All Bets (22) 
Kapfenberg v Ried

18/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (21) 
Mattersburg v Sturm Graz

18/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (22) 
SK Austria Kärnten v Rapid Wien

18/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.80 3.25 2.30 All Bets (22) 
Altach v Salzburg

19/10/2008 14:30 BST
  5.25 3.50 1.60 All Bets (22)


----------

